# i REALLY REALLY cant decide.....



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

to get a PS3 or an xbox 360. i was in gamestation today, i had my card out ready to buy one, but i just couldnt decide.....

ive had a 360, but sold it and put the money towards something else..... so do i get another, or swap and try the ps3?

i now 100% want a console before xmas, so i have something to do instead of watch the tv.

so, a ps3 or a 360? :lol: 

p.s i not a fanboy, so have no preference to sony or microsoft, so its down to who ever gives me the best deal, and the best game play :lol:


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

my brother has a 360 and my mate has a ps3. i borrowed the 360 for a couple of weeks when my brother was working abroad and i borrowed the ps3 for a week when my mate was away. IMO (and only my opinion before i get flamed) the 360 urinates all over the ps3. I do realise that the ps3 is stilll a young console so this time next year maybe a different story.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

PS3 End of close the Topic!!


----------



## Sharpy (Mar 25, 2007)

at the moment the 360 but give the ps3 a chance to get some quality games out and come next year it will **** all over the 360


----------



## marbellapinky (Oct 17, 2007)

both 2nd hand perhaps ???


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

ill be honest in saying, i really want it for cod4, so if i was to ONLY get that game, then i think the ps3 will be better due to having free online play.


----------



## asjam86 (Mar 23, 2007)

What no wii?

IMO PS3 will give you more longevity to your product. 360 has some cracking games on it though. Tough call.

jam


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

Ps3


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Exotica said:


> Ps3


Finally the man speaks sense!!!


----------



## robsonj (Apr 14, 2007)

I have a 360 and other than an experience wiht the three red lights of death i've been very happy, having said that i will eventually get a ps3, i just think theyre overpriced at the minute and many of the games i want to play are available on the 360 at the minute or havent been released on ps3 yet,i know online gamepley is free on the ps3 but to be honest the 360 is by far the best online machine


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

Grizzle said:


> Finally the man speaks sense!!!


Cheeky barsteward


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Exotica said:


> Cheeky barsteward


:wave:

:thumb:


----------



## legend_of_chaos (May 12, 2007)

I was in the same situation as you two weeks ago and could not make up my mind, looked at the upcoming games coming out in the next few weeks and went for the PS3, and boy am i glad i did, lookout for a game called "Uncharted drakes fortune", blows anything away that's out on the 360.

I know the PS3 has had some problems with some game ports but it is still quite a young console, the processor and internals are not normaly what you would see in a games console but the build quality over the 360 is leaps and bounds ahead, blue ray and upscaling is amazing for a unit of this price.

The 360 is a very good console but i could not justify spending £250+ for a machine that has had over 40% fail with the RROD, online play for the 360 is alot better than the PS3 at the moment but sony are working hard and spending millions at getting it right, at the end of the day it's only you that can choose but if i was to buy again just on build quality and what you get all in i would get the PS3 again.


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

PS3 looks better too.


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

asjam86 said:


> What no wii?


i have one of them already :thumb:

yeah, the bluray built in and free online play are slightly pushing the ps3 ahead.

will be going round my mates again tonoght to play cod4 online on the ps3, so it may well be firmly in the lead by tomorrow :lol:


----------



## clipstone (Nov 29, 2006)

ianFRST said:


> i have one of them already :thumb:
> 
> yeah, the bluray built in and free online play are slightly pushing the ps3 ahead.
> 
> will be going round my mates again tonoght to play cod4 online on the ps3, so it may well be firmly in the lead by tomorrow :lol:


COD4 online on the 360 is awesome too though remember, and at £40 per year for Live is hardly a bank breaker :thumb:


----------



## BIG Matt (Sep 16, 2007)

The PS3 is awesome! I can't emphasise how good it is, plus it'll give you more for the money. With a built in blue ray player (you'd have to buy a HD-DVD extra for the x-box).

There is another xbox coming out next year with a built in hd-dvd drive which would make things a bit closer for me. But the PS3 will just amaze you every time you play it. Online play is very addictive too!


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

£40 may well not be a bank breaker, but when you have to buy the console aswell as the £40, then it kind of makes the ps3 better value

decisions decisions :lol:


----------



## Frank (May 21, 2007)

360 by a mile!!!


----------



## finallyanameica (Aug 31, 2007)

Id go for 360 - pretty much solely because I dont like the idea of the movement sensative controllers. 
But If youve already got a wee then thats not going to be a problem for you is it?!


----------



## stupidmonkfish (Sep 4, 2006)

360 all the way, COD4 on Live is just fantastic, and if you like online gaming remember that the 360 games are nearly all available with online, with the PS3 sony leave it up to the developers to decide if the game has an online mode


----------



## Autotec (Aug 3, 2007)

360. got mine when it came out. can't beet it for gameplay and i can't stand the little controls on the ps3, i thought i would break it in a week(especialy as my 1 year old son keeps throwing my 360 controller down the stairs and it keeps on working):thumb:


----------



## ukimportz (Mar 23, 2007)

i'm very happy with my 360 and would'nt swap it for anything else at the moment, but when the price of the ps3 comes down and the games catalogue builds up i might buy a ps3, but i would'nt get rid of my 360


----------



## saabman (Nov 5, 2007)

my boy has them both and he reckons the 360 rocks, got a big ol Samsung tv with a dedicated 360 plug in the back and it does look sooooooooo good.


----------



## richjohnhughes (Sep 24, 2007)

Grizzle said:


> PS3 End of close the Topic!!


Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!

right now the 360 is WAY better!

far better games - and greater choice

online is fantastic - if you are just playing the single player, you are missing half of the game.

360:thumb:


----------



## nicko_12345 (Apr 3, 2007)

I like my 360, but if we are all honest there all very much the same really!


----------



## Stampy (Mar 1, 2006)

360.......................


----------



## winrya (Aug 4, 2006)

only one choice......................360:thumb: I use my ps3 as a door stop and a reminder of how wrong sony got it this time round:devil:


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

PS3 for me


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

For pure selection of games, I'd choose 360. But I have a PS3 and love it, cant wait for GT5 :doublesho


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

XBOX!!! do it


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

if you want online gaming its the X360 all day long i have both and i feel i waisted my time making my mate que for me over night to get my PS3 ahhhhh hahaha what a keno ay (he got his one then too)


----------



## RenesisEvo (Nov 25, 2006)

Gran Turismo - therefore PS3.

I don't need to say anymore.


----------



## adb (Jul 13, 2006)

XBox is probably the better at the moment for games but the PS3 is nowhere near achieving it's potential yet. Plus Bill Gates is a greedy [email protected]!
The PS3 wins hands down for the new MGS and GT5 though!!!


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

is it slow to join a game online on the 360 as it is on the ps3?

that got annoying last night when it was searching for a game, took a minute or so, where as last time i played on the 360 online (cod3) it found hosts and games pretty much instantly


----------



## ukimportz (Mar 23, 2007)

no it's very quick on the 360 m8 as there are so many people on xbox live


----------



## jayt (Aug 14, 2006)

playstation 3, simple reason is its better!


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

just played cod4 online for about 2 hours solid.....

and i played it on.....










the ps3


----------



## Stampy (Mar 1, 2006)

Oh well, no ones perfect


----------



## winrya (Aug 4, 2006)

jayt said:


> playstation 3, simple reason is its better!


Mmmm can i swap mine for yours as mines ****e:wave:


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

PS3 for me, i have always prefered it. I love the Gran Turismo and Tekken games.


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

Stampy said:


> Oh well, no ones perfect


:lol: :lol:


----------



## Iancognito (Feb 21, 2008)

Funnily enough, I know someone at the moment who can't make his mind up either. I don't really know what to tell him either. I couldn't make my mind up and ended up getting both. 

PS3 has a very good Blu Ray player so if you're into HD films that's a definite positive. Games might be better than Xbox in a year or two (but they might not).

Xbox has more games at the moment and the online content seems a lot better, but that is an extra as you need the Gold membership. My Xbox doesn't have rechargeable wireless controllers, so I had to buy rechargeable batteries (PS3 you just plug in using a standard USB cable and they charge). Xbox doesn't have built-in wireless, so you might need to run a cable or buy the optional wireless kit. The PS3 has a built-in optical audio connecter so plugged straight into my surround amp, but the Xbox needs a special adapter. If you want any of those extras you're paying a bit more money for them.


----------



## Silver (Aug 23, 2006)

Every1 says 360 has bigger game collection, but are you goin to buy/play those games??

For me I only got 1 reason to buy 360 is Gears of War1 and 2

I got loads of reason to buy PS3, Final Fantasy, GT5, MGS, GT5, Tekken etc

Even most title games are release both PS3 and 360.

Online, gaming..PC all the way lol


----------



## King Eric (Feb 27, 2006)

Is there a MGS on PS3?.....its getting more and more tempting!


----------



## ToLearn (Jan 6, 2007)

has to be the ps3 best way to keep up with the latest tech Blueray more games comeing out all the time the online content will get better wireless usb charging etc etc


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

King Eric said:


> Is there a MGS on PS3?.....its getting more and more tempting!


MGS4 is out in May/June with an MGSO online version also available


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

360 for the games catalogue and Xbox Live or PS3 for the BlueRay and maybe better games in the future

I'd get the 360 now :thumb:


----------



## chr15barn3s (Apr 10, 2007)

Ive got a Xbox 360. Will be buying a ps3 within a month though probably. They both have there own advantages.


----------

